# is stewie griffon gay



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

because i just watched two episodes of family guy and in one there was a sexy party and in the other it made him seem not straight and i was just wondering


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ianini (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a cubing community, could we please keep it that way? Thanks.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> Spoiler


I don't get it. It is their facial expressions?

Other window you have open:
"B*tches don't know 'bout my..."


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

ianini said:


> This is a cubing community, could we please keep it that way? Thanks.



well this is the off topic portion of the web site and its not like im being mean or any thing i think its a legitamite question and i wanna see what people say


----------



## shelley (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, Stewie being gay (or at least hinting at it) is a running joke in the series, even if he has had one or two female love interests.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Other window you have open:
> "B*tches don't know 'bout my..."



"...ZB method."


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Shoes on head. It's become a trend in Lance's webcasts.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

First off I know it's the off-topic section but nobody really cares about this...Also I really don't want this to turn into another pro-gay vs anti-gay debate thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 26, 2010)

mcsqueizy said:


> because i just watched two episodes of family guy and in one there was a sexy party and in the other it made him seem not straight and i was just wondering


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Also I really don't want this to turn into another pro-gay vs anti-gay debate thread.



It wasn't heading that way at all, but now you've given me ideas. But for the sake of public peace, I won't say anything.


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> First off I know it's the off-topic section but nobody really cares about this...Also I really don't want this to turn into another pro-gay vs anti-gay debate thread.



im not saying that he is gay or if i am for or not its just a question


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2010)

god dammit mcsqueizy you brought aki here.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

yes he is. he's from family guy.


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> god dammit mcsqueizy you brought aki here.



whose he


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

mcsqueizy said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > god dammit mcsqueizy you brought aki here.
> ...


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> mcsqueizy said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



that doesnt help


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

And neither does this thread.


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> And neither does this thread.



i didnt expect help lol


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 26, 2010)

I like this thread because it is silly.


----------



## Samania (Jun 26, 2010)

but I don't understand why we need a thread asking for a ridiculous question on here..and it's about a cartoon..


----------



## mcsqueizy (Jun 26, 2010)

Samania said:


> but I don't understand why we need a thread asking for a ridiculous question on here..and it's about a cartoon..



well i was talking on facebook about it and it was split between gay and not gay with my friends and this is the only fourm im on


----------

